# Which Hindu Deity Are You?



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I just thought that I would share this quiz with you all about which Hindu deity you are.

Which Hindu God Are You?

I got Saraswati. Saraswati is the goddess of knowledge, wisdom, music and the arts. She is the consort of Lord Brahma, the creator, and is known for her incredible beauty. She takes pleasure in teaching others and giving guidance to those who need it. Saraswati, just like you, is the one you would turn to for a mastery of an art form or to acquire knowledge.

Ironic, because I am an INFJ male.


----------



## magnisarara (Feb 28, 2013)

Saraswati - Goddess of knowledge, music and the arts


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

I get Saraswati as well...


----------



## AbsurdBlackBear (May 21, 2014)

I got Parvati - the goddess of power, devotion and creation.


----------



## Ninibear (Apr 19, 2014)

*Parvati - Goddess of power, devotion and creation*
Parvati is the goddess of power, devotion and creation. Known as the Divine Mother, she is the consort of Lord Shiva, and is known, just like you, for her generosity and kindness. She is protective of all women, and offers guidance and advice to those who seek it


----------



## register (Aug 29, 2013)

Shiva is the god of destruction and transformation. He has been known to destroy anyone who disturbs the peace of humanity with his trident. If things go too far, he opens his third eye. Wherever he looks with his third eye, it disintegrates. A force not to be messed with!


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

Pravati — goddess of power, devotion and creation.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Kali


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

Haha yes! I got Shiva! Very accidentally I am sure. But he and Krishna have always spoken very loudly to me as being spiritual images that one should truly take to heart


----------



## Dr. J (May 11, 2014)

Kali Ma...

"Kali is the goddess of time and change. Kali is one of the forms taken by the goddess Parvati, and is usually portrayed as dark and violent. Although this is true, Kali is balanced - ensuring that from all that dies, something new is reborn"

Hmmmm. ENTP and an INFJ got Parvati. INTP and INTJ got Kali. Does this say anything about shadow functions?


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I got Indra.

_Indra is the leader of the gods, leader of heaven and the god of rain and thunder. He is a warrior, and a symbol of power, courage and strength. Indra is quick and clever; protecting the weak by destroying those who were deemed too powerful. We trust you to lead us to a better existence!_


----------



## MylesPrower (May 8, 2012)

Shiva, god of destruction and transformation. I liek dis. 

One of Shiva's forms involves a fiery destruction dance which burns the ignorance so that we can take in new knowledge. 

Totally Se/Ni.


----------



## GentleDestroyer (May 10, 2014)

I got Parvati. roud:


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Parvati - Goddess of power, devotion and creation









Parvati is the goddess of power, devotion and creation. Known as the Divine Mother, she is the consort of Lord Shiva, and is known, just like you, for her generosity and kindness. She is protective of all women, and offers guidance and advice to those who seek it


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Saraswati - Goddess of knowledge, music and the arts









Saraswati is the goddess of knowledge, wisdom, music and the arts. She is the consort of Lord Brahma, the creator, and is known for her incredible beauty. She takes pleasure in teaching others and giving guidance to those who need it. Saraswati, just like you, is the one you would turn to for a mastery of an art form or to acquire knowledge


----------



## Khendjer (Oct 31, 2013)

Yesss, I got *Kali*. She's always been the one I related to most (if I were of a more godly disposition).

Fun Hinduism lesson: Why is Kali often depicted with her tongue out?



> In Devi Mahatmya, Kali unfurls her tongue in her role as the ultimate deliverer called upon to salvage a situation that seems hopelessly out of control. She is summoned by Durga herself to destroy the demon Rakta-bija, whose name means 'blood-seed'. The demon Rakta-bija had the magical ability to produce a double of himself instantly every time a drop of his blood fell to the ground.
> 
> Having wounded Rakta-bija with a variety of weapons, Durga and her assistants, a fierce band of warriors known as the Matrikas, find they have worsened the situation: as Rakta-bija bleeds more profusely from his wounds, the battlefield gets filled with Rakta-bija duplicates.
> 
> Desperate, Durga summons Kali, who spreads her tongue across the battlefield, and swallows in one gulp, the swarm of blood-born demons and sucks the blood from the original Rakta-bija until he falls lifeless. Kali's tongue here is a weapon, to be feared, a reminder that nature ultimately consumes all life.


----------



## Mamoru (Mar 30, 2014)

Indra - Leader of the gods
Indra is the leader of the gods, leader of heaven and the god of rain and thunder. He is a warrior, and a symbol of power, courage and strength. Indra is quick and clever; protecting the weak by destroying those who were deemed too powerful. We trust you to lead us to a better existence!


----------

